# Redesigning the Bedroom



## Dyson (Sep 20, 2010)

Working in the bedroom is the easiest room of the house. Think of the color or your favorite item. This will help you decide on the color. Bedrooms work great when you get the walls painted and the molding is accented with another color. For example, if the walls are painted with a soft green, paint the molding on the floor and ceiling a light sand. The earth tones will bring out the best of both colors.

Then look at your floors. If the floors need help and you want to cover them up, this is a great time to place a beautiful rug on the floor. Add a little detail of boxes in the design or flowers. This depends on the theme or atmosphere you are looking for in the room. You can add small rugs by the dresser or chair. A long rug in front of a window is beautiful. Then look at the drapes over the window. You can add the same type of design that is in the rug or add another similar one. You can stay with square edges or rounded edges. Stripes are great to fit into a room. Stripes will make the ceiling look tall and the window to look large.

Add in your furniture. You can have fun selecting the bedding for the bed. Add a brown dust ruffle to the bedding. This will bring out the tan molding. If you have different colors, select a medium color that compliments the wood work.

The comforter and pillows can be of the same color or another accent. There are not too many colors. You can get too many patterns, but enjoy the many shades of colors that are available. Put the throw pillows on the bed and a throw blanket on the foot of the bed. WOW. The room is beginning to look outstanding. You can then add the candles and accessories to the room on the dressers. Add a book or two on the night stand with a great lamp.

The room is relaxing and a new place and you feel like royalty.


----------



## MarshaMarshaMarsha (Sep 21, 2010)




----------



## universalremodeling (Sep 23, 2010)

I'm imagining the kind of bedroom that you're talking in your post.!hhmm, feel like royalty!


----------



## granite-girl (Feb 2, 2011)

Sounds nice. Even just a small change in a room can make a big difference,


----------



## frozenstar (Feb 3, 2011)

Yess it sounds nice. But do you think it will be more better if you got some pics? 

:worthless:


----------



## punchrem (Mar 11, 2011)

You are definitely describing a room with character... I would also love to see pics!


----------



## eagle3341 (Jul 5, 2011)

Very informative. Sometimes, I'm tempted to come up with a room that is simple. Less decoration. A room that will be for rest only. Other work and entertainment should be outside the room to keep me and my family together.


----------



## Alyssa (Jul 19, 2011)

sounds awesome...very elegant!


----------



## museumreplicas (Jul 20, 2012)

Hmmm, sometimes, if the stuffs are removed from the room and the room is cleaned and again the same stuffs are kept differing in location a little bit makes the place different.


----------



## shanford (Jul 27, 2012)

Clutter is the number one concern when redesigning the bedroom. Sometimes, putting furniture in angle helps  as well as choosing lighter colors to make the room larger.


----------



## BMartin9000 (Aug 15, 2012)

I think your rug, window treatments and throw pillows should match. Every thing else should compliment those three elements


----------

